# Male or Female??



## lablvr (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi, 
What is your preference? male or female??? We are getting a lab puppy in the next few weeks and we get pick of the litter (4 black, 3 yellow, 3 chocolate) and we just dont know! they are all soo cute!. My husband & I are curious about peoples opinion and why they chose that particular one. also what is your opinion on hyper labs? we've heard all sorts of things like "Black labs are less hyper and chocolate ones are the more hyper etc.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

lablvr said:


> Hi,
> What is your preference? male or female??? We are getting a lab puppy in the next few weeks and we get pick of the litter (4 black, 3 yellow, 3 chocolate) and we just dont know! they are all soo cute!. My husband & I are curious about peoples opinion and why they chose that particular one. also what is your opinion on hyper labs? we've heard all sorts of things like "Black labs are less hyper and chocolate ones are the more hyper etc.


I don't really think sex matters, as long as you bond with the puppy. Gender shouldn't make a difference in your choice.

Males are more territorial, females are protective. Both can be hyper active. Females tend to mature more quickly than males, and don't have the territorial urinating thing like male dogs do. 

If un-fixed, BOTH can have health problems including cancer. (Testicular and ovarian) and prostate problems also. 
Also, unfixed dogs will roam, and sometimes aggression problems occur, as well as territorial urinating. (Sorry, I know that's not what you asked )

Pick the puppy with the most stamina, the one that's the most out going and friendly, and lively. Male or female, you'll have a friend for life 

ALL Labs are hyper active! Most labs are at rick for hypo-thyroidism (making them over weight) cancer, skin problems, hip hysplasia, etc. Labs can be great family dogs, but also come with a lot of draw-backs. (As any dog can)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree that temperment should be considered before deciding on the sex. Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test I haven't personally tried this test, but it seems interesting, and it does give you an idea on what you should be looking for.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I personally chose a female b/c they are known to be easier to train, more mature and even after you fix a male you can still have marking. I have also heard that males can be more hyper. My parents had a black lab male and he was very hyper. My husband had a male yellow lab that was not hyper.


----------



## doxieangels (Oct 7, 2006)

*Puppies!!*

Most people go for the most out going of the puppies, but I grew up with labs my entire life. My mom always picked the one that stayed in the back of the group. For some reason this pup that always stayed back, bonded more closely than the ones the were up in front yelling "Pick me! Pick me!" But its an opinion and one thing that is fact is that labs are great dogs.


----------



## lablvr (Oct 24, 2006)

*Finally.. I get to chose our new baby!*

Well today I chose one! It was very hard because they were all so cute but in the end we chose the chololate lab, when I held him he just wanted to chill and hang out with me while his brothers chewed one everything! I can't wait until we can bring him home.Thanks for the input!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 28, 2006)

*Male vs. female*

Female dogs are easier to train and are smaller in size. Male dogs that are not neutered wander and lift their legs to mark their territory. If they are neutered they are less prone to testicular cancers.

I have a female black lab and she is smart as a whip. She is trained in basic, advanced obedience and tracking. She can open a mailbox, turn on lights, pick up coins and credit cards off the floor. She also weighs 114 pounds! She is a big boned girl!!


----------



## Beej (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, My husband and I have just recently lost  our 10 year old choc lab. He was the best dog I have ever had. But we also got a puppy from a litter he sired. So we have had 2 choc labs. I have also had a black lab. Labs are great dogs, they are great friends, and they are great with kids. I don't know about the 'hyper' difference. I haven't noticed any differences in that. But they are also very different in personality. I will not buy another breed. I love my puppy.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I agree that temperment should be considered before deciding on the sex. Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test I haven't personally tried this test, but it seems interesting, and it does give you an idea on what you should be looking for.


I'm sidetracking a bit, but my breeder has this test done on all her puppies, by another breeder. Ie another person administers the test, then writes down the notes. I have my pups copy. I have to say it was spot on for her personality.... I wish I had realized that at the time, lol!! When I had first met the pup and read the test results I had thought eh, how accurate can it be on a little puppy? Turns out it was very accurate. I suppose any test is only as good as the person giving it, and it could be totally inaccurate for some pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to side track more by saying this thread is almost 4 years old...


----------

